
Why Coding Your Own Makes You a Better Developer - atomlib
https://medium.com/better-programming/why-coding-your-own-makes-you-a-better-developer-5c53439c5e4a
======
mikece
It's all about learning and in reinventing the wheel you understand why the
wheel(s) you know were made the way they are.

And to become an even better developer, TEACH what you've learned to others.

